# Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht



## nobexx (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für meine ersten Gussversuche diese viel empfohlene "Superknete" von Hakuma, um damit Einlegehaken/Ösen in Form zu halten und die Schäfte abzudichten. Leider scheint der Laden nicht mehr existent und ich finde auch keine Alternative.

Kennt jemand eine andere Bezugsquelle bzw. weiß wie dieses Zeugs "offiziell" heißt?  Beispielsweise brachte eine Recherche nach "Silikonkitt hitzebeständig"  nur Treffer von aushärtenden Dichtmaterialien. für Auspuffe, Herdfenster usw. aber keine dauerelastische, hitzebeständige Knete.

Wäre klasse wenn jemand helfen könnte.
Beste Grüße 
Sven


----------



## Forellenzocker (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

Du suchst nach Hitzebständiger RTV Abformasse. Gibts in Ibäh oder z.B beim Knauber oder in Hobby/Bastelläden.

Leider sind diese Formen nicht dauerbeständig, rehcne mal mit 100 - 150 Güssen dan ist das Material kaputt.

Gruß Günter


----------



## nobexx (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

danke Forellenzocker, aber das ist nicht ganz, was ich meine. Silikon zum Abformen kenne ich und habe es schon schon erfolgreich im Einsatz. (Haltbarkeit kommt aufs verwendete Silikon an )

Es geht darum mittels eines Stückchen Knete die Hakenösen zu fixieren und die Hakenkanäle gegen "volllaufen" am Schaft abzudichten, wenn man z.b einen dünndrähtigeren 4/0er in eine Form mit 6/0er einlegt. (Geht bei meinen Formen). 
Es fließt dann nur eben manchmal Blei unten durch den "Hakenkanal" bis es dicht ist. Ist dann immer Schwierig zu gießen und man muss dann eben auch immer Nachbearbeiten. Die gesuchte Dichtknete wäre hier die smartere Lösung.

Hierzu gab es von Hakuma eben die besagte Superknete die eben nicht aushärtet aber hitzebeständig schien.

Sven


----------



## Forellenzocker (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

Jetzt hab ich begriffen. Hmmmm das einzige was mir einfällt ist Ofenkitt, aber das härtet aus.

Oder Hitzeschutzpaste aber ich weiss nicht ob die Klebbar ist


----------



## Forellenzocker (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?AnbieterID=2039&bnr=86&seite=frameset.htm&&PKEY=7132 das gibt es auch noch ein Hitzeschutz band vielleicht kannst du da was mit anfangen


----------



## weserwaller (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

Terostat IX ist eine Knetbare nicht aushärtende Dichmasse schau mal danach eignet sich prima zum Bleigießen.


----------



## Forellenzocker (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

Temperatureinsatzbereich:
-30°C bis +80°C (kurzfristig bis 1h auf +160°C)

meinst du das reicht ?


----------



## Locke4865 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

Superknete vulkanisiert bei dem Abguss kannst du nur einmal verwenden. (fühlt sich wie Gummi an)
Denke mal mit der Abformmasse ist das nichts anderes, kenn ich allerdings nicht.
Es sollte nur nicht steinhart werden, sonst gehts genauso schlecht wieder ab (Raus) wie Blei.


----------



## weserwaller (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*



Forellenzocker schrieb:


> Temperatureinsatzbereich:
> -30°C bis +80°C (kurzfristig bis 1h auf +160°C)
> 
> meinst du das reicht ?


 

Das Blei kühlt so schnell ab, das gibt kein Problem, auch wenn es beim gießen noch deutlich wärmer wie 160°C ist.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

Ganz folgen kann ich dir nicht, da ich noch nie irgendwelche Jigköpfe oder ähnliches selbst gegossen habe, aber wenn du etwas suchst, was ausgehärtet die gleichen Eigenschaften wie Silikon hat(dichtend, elastisch, weich...) und bis 305°C hitzebeständig ist, das gibt's, wenn auch nur in Farben wie rostbraun, schwarz...
Ich rede hier von speziellem Silikon zum Kleben von Backofenscheiben. Sieht aus wie Silikon, fühlt sich an wie Silikon, braucht nur ewig bis es fest wird( eine Woche).


----------



## weserwaller (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

Er benötigt eine Dichtmasse welche er an den Hakenschenkel kneten kann wenn er z.B. 

einen 0/2 Jig-Haken in einer Form für 0/4 vergießen möchte, damit das Blei nicht an den Hakenschenkel läuft. 

Da 0/2 i.d.R ein wenig dünndratiger sind, möchte er mit Knete den entstehen Hohlraum zwischen Hakenschenkel und Form abdichten(wir reden hier über Knetemengen in Stecknadelkopfgröße je Jig).

Dazu gab es von HaKuMa mal diese Powerknete, da die Harzer der Angelwelt jedoch seit gut 2 Jahren nicht mehr zur Vefügung stehen sucht er nach einem Alternativprodukt.


----------



## nobexx (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

@ Sensitivfischer
Weserwaller hat auf den Punkt gebracht. 

Geht nur darum "Inkontinenz" der Formen beim Gießen zu vermeiden wenn mal irgendwo etwas dünnere Haken verwendet werden. Oder eben um Einlegeösen in Position zu halten. (Die verruschten ja gerne mal beim Schließen der Form oder verdrehen sich.

Insofern scheinen das Terostat IX oder der Hitzschutzpaste-Tipp die Lösung zu sein. Danke für die Tipps. Muss mal schauen welches ich bestelle. Terostat scheint zudem lt. Beschreibung noch etwas klebrig zu sein. Das wäre natürlich besonders gut. Dafür hat das andere 4000 C° Maxtemp. Hmmm.

Ich denke die 160° Maxtemp. werden nicht am Schaft erreicht und wenn: Was kann passieren? Das Stecknadelkopfgroße Stückchen kann ja schlimmstenfalls nur oberflächlich etwas anschmoren hat aber wahrscheinlich bis dahin seinen Job (dicht zu halten) erfüllt.

Da es das Zeugs scheinbar nur in  1-Kilo-Eimern gibt (genau wie die Hitzschutzpaste von Forellezocker) , habe ich wahrscheinlich sowieso für zwei Anglerleben lang genug davon. |uhoh:

Gruß und danke an alle !
Sven


----------



## Forellenzocker (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

wäre schön zu hören, für was du Dich entschieden hast und ob es so klappt

greetz


----------



## nobexx (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

Ich versuchs erstmal mit Terostat IX. Lt Beschreibung soll das Zeugs kneteartig und etwas "klebrig" sein. Über die Hitzeschutzpaste gibt´s wenig Info zur Konsistenz. So bin ich hier auf Vermutungen angewiesen: Vom Zweck (Flammschutz) her, wird diese Paste ja eher in großflächig in Klumpen zum Einsatz kommen. Sie wird daher wahrscheinlich eine Konsistenz wie Ton haben und könnte aufgrund der mineralischen Zusätze kaum Haftwirkung als Minikügelchen haben.

Her wie hin. Ich probiere erstmal Terostat aus und melde mich wenn ich damit gegossen hab. Kann noch etwas dauern: Wollte Anfang November mal einen Abend mit ein paar Angelkollegen ne Gusssession machen.

Melde mich dann in jedem Fall mit einem Erfahrungsbericht. Sofern es sich bewährt, kann ich dann auch gerne was zum Selbstkostenpreis per Brief/Warensendung  abgeben... ein Kilo brauche ich wohl im Leben nicht auf.


----------



## Harrie (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

Hi Nobexx

Suraline ausem Bastelladen funktioniert auch.


----------



## nobexx (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

Danke Harrie, eben gegoogelt. Suralin (ohne e) ist die DDR-Variante von "Fimo" eine ofenhärtende Knete. Meinst du das? 

Wäre auch ne Idee. Das Zeug wird zwar bei Hitze hart, aber ist ja kein Problem jedesmal eben einen frischen Minipröppel einzudrücken.

Vorteil: 50 g Weise für unter 3,00 € inkl Versand erhältlich. Damit In jedem Fall einen Vorversuch wert. Werde Berichten...


----------



## daci7 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

hmm ... Ich hab bisher einfach Kinderknete verwendet - keinerlei Probleme. Aber warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht :q
Ich mein, das Blei kühlt so schnell aus (jedenfalls bei meinen Metallformen), da kann man mit praktisch allem abdichten - hitzebeständig brauch das nicht sein.


----------



## Harrie (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

Nobexx 

Die Superknete von Hakuma wird beim gießen durch die Hitze auch fest.

Suralin kannst du ohne probleme nehmen.


----------



## nobexx (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative für Superknete von Hakuma gesucht*

@daci7: hab einige Siliformen dabei. Fimo (Suralin) ist auch bestellt, "Kinderknete" hab ich aus dem Formenbau noch rumliegen. Dachte die schmilzt sofort weg. 

Aber "Versuch macht kluch":
Ich werde beides mal im Vergleich beim nächsten Guss probieren und berichten.


----------

